# Security and Natural Disasters



## Old Ranger (22 Sep 2005)

How much fallout from the recent and upcoming hurricane are we going to get?

Are Extreme increase in gas prices going to lead to increase in criminal activity?

How hampered has Homeland security(in the States) become?

Are natural Disasters a route for potential terrorists to enter?

Just wondering if anyone has thoughts on these topics?


----------



## MPIKE (24 Sep 2005)

I think a few are little spent from that TTC thread and perhaps thats why no one has answered you yet. ;D
or many are just waiting for the fallout before they answer back.  Nevertheless, some of your questions are difficult to answer in the short term.



> Are Extreme increase in gas prices going to lead to increase in criminal activity?


Working in LE, I haven't yet seen much increase criminal activity except maybe in the number of drive-offs. Although you would have to look at the crime analysis data over this past price increase period to be entirely accurate. If the price rises like it did on Thursday, I think it may be time to invest in one of those gas cap locks to prevent syphoning.  As of thursday, there were reports of road-rage type assaults at the pumps in Toronto induced by the spike in the price. In short, I would say that it certainly is a stressor on society causing it act like its under the effects of a full moon. Being EMS you know those nights!



> Are natural Disasters a route for potential terrorists to enter?
> How hampered has Homeland security(in the States) become?


I'm sure that to is possible.  One can only wonder at how the southern US can cope with 2 more months of the hurricane season.  This makes for a situation were their resources can become stretched, coupled with the foreign commitments.  It will be interesting to see how it unfolds.  



> How much fallout from the recent and upcoming hurricane are we going to get?


gas prices$ up, construction materials $ up, winter heating $ up. Do we want to go here?


----------



## Old Ranger (26 Sep 2005)

Thanks Piker,

My Questions were kind of statements and out load thoughts as well.
I had to take that day off work, picked up some bug from a pateint, spiked a fever at 39.5 C.

(note to self, when brain on fire, avoid posting ;D)

Now, just going on No Sleep cause my 10 month old Daughter picked it up from me along with her Teething.  I'm so looking forward to night shift on Friday.  No Moon might make it better.

Apparently, some study was done on Call volumes during full Moons and stated there was no significant increase in the amount of Emerg Calls.  Obviously they didn't concider that "Nutt Bags and Winkies" take alot more out of you and usually stick out in your mind.


----------

